# How to make a Retes stack ?



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

As in the title. I see that most people are using wooden stacks but have heard that they can be made using slate. Is this correct? would slate give a good enough gradient as you go down ?

Slate appeals to me for aesthetic reasons and also because it wouldnt need sealing to go below substrate level.
Thoughts ?

Oh I found these Wickes Grey Matt Slate Floor Tile 300x300mm | Wickes.co.uk would these be ok ? It doesnt mention that they have been treated or anything (that I can see)
Thanks


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

They look ok, to make a retes stack. it needs to look a bit like stairs from the side. You can use large pebbles to build the sides, you use aquarium grade sealant to hld everything in place. I arent using one however i have angled the log in my viv to give slightly different levels.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, yeah using cork bark tubes was my other option but these are quite cheap so I will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Buy them from ebay, nice and cheap and you can get big lengths as well. Ie i bought a 2ft cork tube for £25


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I have some tubes already but I tink I want to use them else where in the viv. Taking a trip to wicks tomorrow


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Lets see if it holds together when dry


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like its going to hold 
We also built a hut / basking perch for myBerber. Can anyone confirm that aquarium sealant will be ok with basking temps ?


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks very good, try this sealant-
4 x MARINE SAFE AQUARIUM FISH TANK SEALANT SILICONE HA6 | eBay


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

I made this a few days ago now so it should be fully cured, but if I put my nose to it I can still smell the silicone ?
How long does it take before it is safe to use in a viv?
I was also thinking about using the silicone to stick the background in, or would the hard as nails be safe faster ?
I have googled to try to find out but everything I find is either brand related or reallly old, so I would rather get up to dat advice here 
Thanks


----------

